# Tasty Puff!!



## 85cannabliss (Nov 5, 2007)

i got ALIENBAIT to thank for the idea on this 1. he mention this 'tasty puff' tabaco flavouring in a thread i just read. here it is;

http://www.puresativa.com/product.php?pid=2403

 and it got me thinking, what would everybody here on the boards have as there choice of flavour for there weed. and i dont just mean the few flavours they have instore here either, i mean *ANY* flavour you like, what would it be????

i gotta say mine would be CHICKEN VINDALOO :shocked:
i love that stuff man.


----------



## sweetnug (Nov 5, 2007)

Don't know why you would want to cover up the natural taste.  I may try it if I had brown, but I don't and nothing synthetic can compare to the pure taste


----------



## AlienBait (Nov 5, 2007)

I think Mocha would be a good flavor.  I did not see it on the Tasty Puff list.

I see nothing wrong with adding flavor to your smoke.  It is like tobacco, some people like different tastes.  If you like the natural flavor, there is nothing wrong with that either.


----------



## Oscar (Nov 5, 2007)

_Most people in these parts put tobacco in the weed._


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 5, 2007)

chocolate-mint flavour... that'd be an AWSOME flavour for pot:woohoo:


----------



## Barrelhse (Nov 5, 2007)

Woman flavor would be nice.


----------



## Mr.Unsleep (Nov 6, 2007)

Banana yo. That or, um... Lime! My two fav flavs.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 6, 2007)

*I think we'll stick with the regular taste of our buds. :aok: *


----------



## 85cannabliss (Nov 6, 2007)

yeah i agree, you cant beat the taste of some good bud, but this is purely a "what if" thread, so forget the fact that weed has its own unique, lushest flavour, and see what other people think would be there flavour of choice,

and come to think of it, maybe JACK DANIELS would eb a nice flavour to smoke lol.


----------



## Dubbaman (Nov 6, 2007)

man now this is an interesting thing to ponder although i love the flavor and smell of my smoke the way it is i think a nice butterscotch or maybe even a jeagermeister flavor would do me good


----------



## Pot Belly (Nov 6, 2007)

I dunno, that's kinda unappetizing to me - flavoring weed.   Goes along with chocolate cake toothpaste, and green or pink ketchup.

Any flavor added smells good when you smell it, but when you burn it, you change the chemical make-up and you inhale that junk in your lungs.  Have you ever burnt sugar with a blowtorch?  That's what I think I would be smoking if I would add it to my weed.

I think of the same thing with those flavored cigars............I can't do blunts cause since I quit smoking cigs, tobacco has lost all its appeal and I couldn't possibly think of suking that stuff into my lungs again.

So I will stick with my very tasty homegrown with a very tasty homegrown flavor grown right in. 

PB


----------



## Jim Bourbon (Feb 14, 2008)

I would say Jasmine. 

A bit off-topic, but recently, I've enjoyed setting up my hookah with Al Fakhar Jasmine flavor, doing a few bong rips and then blowing jasmine-flavored smoke rings while I wait for my buzz to kick in. The jasmine tastes great with the bud and combined with the hookah's thick, cold smoke, I get so high I forget which end is up. 

I've been mixing various flavors together including mint, spearmint, lemon, orange and tropical mix in addition to the jasmine. Spearmint and lemon is interesting as is orange and mint. A pinch of jasmine thrown in with a regular bowl of lemon flavors it just enough. If you want a good, flavored smoke with your bud, just get a hookah, some good shisha and coals and throw your bud in there. Best way to smoke weed ever.


----------



## Bonk (Feb 15, 2008)

Lemon/Lime or Joosy Fruit sounds good.....outside of the tasty puff flavors I would probably like sweeten iced tea flavors,LOVE TEA!


----------



## Jim Bourbon (Feb 15, 2008)

Sweet tea or even better, iced peppermint tea + good bud or good shisha = win.


----------

